# The other side of the coin....



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Um... I don't think most of us are Anti-Doodle per se...as in we don't blame the poor dogs... just against the crossing of seemingly every breed known with poodles when generally the breeds are excellent all by themselves.

It's the designer trends we dislike, as well as the bad breeding practices that seem to be inherent with the trends - too many people jumping on the bandwagon to make some fast dosh.

Both retrievers, labradors and poodles are super dogs - why cross them when you don't know what you are going to end up with? Many, many crosses end up with the worst of both breeds.

With the huge upsurge of allergies these days, this crossing of everything with poodles to produce _supposedly _hypoallergenic dogs is what makes most of us pretty outraged.

I've met heaps of poodle crosses here - we have a notorious "breeder" on the Island - most of them little ones, and most of them have health issues due to inheriting the worst traits of both parents. Lots of them are lovely, but why not just get a poodle?? Or a Bichon?? Genetically sound, known ancestry, known temperament and health status.

Two of the most unpleasant dogs I have met were a cocker-poo and a labradoodle. The cocker is a lunatic. The labradoodle is HUGE, crazy, weighs a ton and has a nasty streak.

I'm sure we will all agree that there are lots of lovely, gorgeous, gentle crosses out there who have fortunately inherited the BEST of both breeds, but it's a bit of a crap-shoot. The person that initially did the crossing has since gone on record that he regrets it (in Australia).

I'm sure Millie is fab - as I'm sure there are good breeders of them - but this trend of crossing everything with poodles has led to a huge upsurge in sorry dogs... and that's what a lot of us don't agree with.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hear, hear, manxcat!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

She's so cute, she might as well BE a poodle. That is what is the most cute about her. Why oh why, didn't you just get a POODLE? 

Your reasons for supporting the doodle business make no sense to me. I respect your right to own one but you have to respect my right to my continued opinion that doodles are a cruel joke to poodle breeders (and whatever other breeds they bastardize). I don't see ANY GOOD reason to justify the purposeful cross breeding of poodles. Further, nobody has ever been able to say what methods the doodle breeders use to get their breeding stock. I highly doubt they are calling up REPUTABLE breeders of first class breeding stock and legitimately buying breeding rights. They must be either getting the poodles from byb's who do not care about the breed or from puppy mills. So, it's shady from the ground up.

I have never seen one that is as beautiful as a pure bred poodle because they are lacking in any breed type. 

pr


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

We are not bashing the dogs. We are bashing the breeders and pointing out the unfortunate results. Shelters are seeing more and more dogs who were "doodled" and sold to families as non-allergenic. When the family discovers this isn't the case, the dog ends up in rescue. 

Others have already pointed out other reasons. Cross-breeding a dog who wouldn't be considered breedable as a full blooded dog is a lot of times used as a cheat to hide the dog's breed flaws. 

You are very lucky to have been a person with a good outcome and we love to have people on this site with mixes. When your dog has poodle like hair - grooming advice is here. When your dog has poodle like health issues - this site can be a god send. 

And all of us here are dog lovers deep down. We spend hours reading, posting, and thinking dogs. If we met your dog in person, you would find lots of pats, belly rubs, and "good dogs" coming in your babies direction. 

While it may be hard, please don't take our comments personal. As I said in a recent post; we don't know you. We are reacting to situations in our own realities that are miles and times away from you and your sweetie. Please don't give up on us and look for base intent behind these kinds of posts. 

PF hates bad breeders no matter if they breed poodles, doodles, or purple people eaters!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have 2 doodles in my neighborhood and they are very very sweet too, but after talking to the owners, the reasons they purchased them was for all the lies that that were fed to them ie; low key, hypoallergenic, non sheddding, blah blah blah and they have honestly found out that the requirements, the personality thing, and the grooming is no different than a purebred Spoo! One of them was supposed to be a 'mini doodle' (a AI between a mini dad and a Golden mom) and her dog Murphy is HUGE!!! The other doodle is a F2 cross which means he is 3/4 Spoo! Chewbacca (his name) looks acts and needs to be groomed just like a poodle but they paid $2800.00 for what is essentially a mix breed. They love their dogs immensly but feel they were duped into thinking were getting a new 'recognized' breed of dog that had all the superior qualities of both breeds.... So it's all a matter of all the hype people are being fed that angers all people who are responsibly trying to improve their chosen breed. It's not just poodle breeders, it's every breed of dog that is being crossed with the poodle too that are angry at these breeders who seem to be making a lot of $$$$ on lies!

I have a poodle mix but she is NOT a doodle from a breeder, backyard or otherwise.........she's just an oops! that I love with all my heart. It doesn't matter to me weather your dog is purebred either, just as long as you love and care for her. It the breeders who sell a false bill of goods that irks everyone I think!!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am not attracted to the looks of most doodles although I admit some of them can be cute. However, I am not attracted to the looks of a lot of purebreds like bulldogs and all short legged dogs. But other people created these breeds and do like them. Therefore, they were created, sometimes in the case of small dogs JUST to create a "look" that appealed to some. 

There are many on PF who repeat over and over how stupid doodles are. So I do think we have expressed a dislike of doodles themselves and not just the doodle breeders.

If doodle breeders create healthy dogs in a responsible way, so what if we poodle people don't appreciate the look of these dogs? So what if we don't "get it"? We still have our purebred poodles.

If the doodle is not healthy or the product of false advertising, then the breeder is just as bad as a byb or puppy mill poodle breeder.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I for one have never met a "stupid" doodle. I guess I can't speak for everyone, but I know my feelings are not about the dogs at all. I would steal MollyMu's dog in a heart beat if I had a master criminal mind. 

My last dog was half German Shepherd/half Lab. It was bred this way on purpose by a seeing eye-dog program. At least 75% of the puppies went straight to being non-working dogs and then others also ended up adopted out. It was hard for them to get the mix of GS smart and Lab personality they needed. And they were very serious about the process. Imagine how many people are handed a "non-shedding Labradoodle or a calm Jackpot only to find themselves with fists fulls of hair or a curly hair dog that never stops moving like a Jack Russell. 

If you are one that only hates the false advertising and rip-off breeders, give me an Amen.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I love poodles. 
I love doodles. 
I love all dogs! 

I just wish everyone was responsible about spaying and neutering and all dogs had a safe place to rest their heads and get a full tummy and lots of love.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Millie is a beauty and you should be very proud of her. We have always had some kind of retriever in the past, Labs, Goldens and our last wonderful girl (Gracie) was a mix we found starving. After Gracie past I did consider some kind of doodle, why, because I loved my retrievers but am just kind of over the whole shedding thing, lol. After lots of reading and looking at breeders I decided no, not because there aren't some great dogs, I just thought to myself "make up your mind" get a lab, get a golden or get a poodle. We went with a standard poodle because we like a bigger dog, and it took a lot of gathering information about poodles on my part to convince my husband. I think what turns some people off getting a purebred poodle is the stereotype, the cuts & bows and thinking they're delicate little prissy dogs. My husband loves Abbey and I now just sit back while he educates people on the history of poodles and what great dogs they are.
I do understand how you must feel when you read some post about doodles & doodle breeders on here, I'm surprised someone hasn't mentioned it sooner. There have been some harsh and blanket statements made by some members, and that's a fact.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It's not the dogs I dislike for the most part, though I have come across some pretty obnoxious doodles, but the breeders who justify breeding these mixes and then talking people into paying crazy amounts for what is essentially a mutt. I also get mad at the people who buy these pups and pay those prices and support these breeders. 

But there are some really cute and sweet doodles out there and if they are rescues, I say go for it! I have had several rescued dogs and I loved every one of them, but I did not pay money to the so called breeders.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Caddy said:


> ...I do understand how you must feel when you read some post about doodles & doodle breeders on here, I'm surprised someone hasn't mentioned it sooner. There have been some harsh and blanket statements made by some members, and that's a fact.


in reality, just about every topic at pf has been discussed at least once before. all that's necessary is to do a search. 

i do think there is a reason to question doodles. if you're looking for a dog with the personality of a golden, why not get a golden? if you want a golden with the coat of a poodle, realize that you're not guaranteed what you want by crossbreeding. you could get a goldendoodle with the personality of a poodle and the coat of a golden. that's why the breeders of crossbreeds are suspect as "greeders" rather than breeders. they can't even tell you when the dam is pregnant whether the characteristics the buyer is looking for will be present. 

here's the story i think about every time this subject comes up: george bernard shaw was at a large gathering when one of the beauties of society approached him and said, "oh, mr. shaw, we should marry. with your brains and my beauty, think of the wonderful children we would have." shaw replied, "that is all very well, madam, but what if they have your brains and my beauty?"

that's the nub of the issue for those at pf who breed poodles and aspire to be known as good breeders of poodles. unfortunately, aspiring to be a good breeder does not necessarily mean all such aspirants have tact or manners. nonetheless, the heart is in the right place, imo, even though the mouth sometimes sends the wrong message about that fact. 

owners who love their doodles or oopsies or rescues of unknown origin are always welcome here, from what i have seen. greeders, not so much. and there is a forum and even a club for goldendoodles, so it's not as though there aren't places that love doodle breeders without reservation. pf is just not one of them. this is also true, from what i understand, in the golden retriever and labrador retriever purebred forums.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I am with you guys 100% regarding " greeders".....believe me. I think there are a few select responsible breeders out there but unfortunately many more that are just doing it to cash in on the designer breed craze, at the expense of the poor dogs.
Yes I know that when you cross two different breeds together you don't know for sure what you're going to end up with - but from my standpoint it didn't matter as both breeds have great personalities and I knew that her coat was going to be shaggy rather than straight or curly.....which is what I wanted and what I got.

Anyway, just wanted to toot Millie's horn a bit, that's all, to let you know that some Doodles turn out to be fantastic dogs and are very well loved by their families.

Thanks you guys for understanding and I will continue to frequent this forum because I enjoy it and makes for good entertainment when I don't have a good book!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

patk, why would you even bother to quote me just to say "all that's necessary is to search". Really... What is your point!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i (and others) often answer directly without quoting (as i am now) and in the meantime others have posted. then it's not clear to what one is responding. if you find being quoted offensive, i will take that on board and not quote you in the future. my apologies.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I do not find it offensive to be quoted when it offers something of merrit, but your only point was I am unaware of previous discussions & I should search before I speak. That is what offended me and you can take that "on board".


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i appreciate your point of view. it's good to know how we sometimes appear to others.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Let's end this Valentines Day usefully. We all need to be working out and stretching to prepare to run the 50% Off Chocolate Marathon that happens tomorrow. I'm going to bed early so I can be there when the doors open. All the good ones are gone after a few hours and your just left with bad air filled chocolate hearts and cherry filled ones that taste like cough syrup. And don't forget to give your dogs extra Heart Day hugs - whether they be doodles or poodles


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, and I'm quite sure I fail to express myself clearly on many occasions. You know, I'm sorry for jumping to conclusions and interpreting your comment in the worst light. There has been a couple of threads here lately that quite frankly shocked me, and I think I may have my back up and on the defensive.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

totally understand. been there. done that. no harm, no foul. 

and to opera poodle, i have been running the chocolate marathon all my life. i must have been the happiest person on earth when the nutritionists started claiming dark chocolate could be good for you. vindication!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I will proudly state I don't support the breeding of doodles. I am not saying they can't be great dogs, or they can't be sweet etc. If you want a non shedding, retriever with a little bit more pizzaz...it already exists in the standard poodle! There is absolutely no reason to create a breed for this purpose. 

They are so many doodle breeders it's crazy! I remember googling moyen poodle once and so many hits for doodles came back. 

And yes, I am defensive when it comes to doodles because there are a lot of people that purposely avoided getting poodles because of stupid stereotypes. The goofy, sweet, fluffy doodle people are paying all that money for already exists. There are a lot of doodle owners who will be very offended if their dog was mistaken as an SP because SPs are "frou frou sissy dogs". I am on other dog forums and you see people asking what breed they should get...basically describing a poodle to the T and wanting a low shedding dog...but for some reason a poodle is out of the question. I mean this isn't something that keeps me up at night but the ignorance does annoy me. 

Honestly, I would be interested in hearing ANY good justification for creating a breed these days.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Naira said:


> I will proudly state I don't support the breeding of doodles. I am not saying they can't be great dogs, or they can't be sweet etc. If you want a non shedding, retriever with a little bit more pizzaz...it already exists in the standard poodle! There is absolutely no reason to create a breed for this purpose.
> 
> They are so many doodle breeders it's crazy! I remember googling moyen poodle once and so many hits for doodles came back.
> 
> ...


Naira, I know you love poodles and so do I. But you are so emphatic that you would not accept ANY answer you might get. So I guess that was a rhetorical question.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm working on a new breed. It will be just like a poodle, but it's hair will stop growing when it reaches a perfect length. Just like a baby doll's hair did that I had when little. Oh, and did I mention it would be self-brushing? The only tools I have in my endeavor to create a new breed is a 3D printer and a bag of cotton balls. It will probably be a while until I figure out adding motion. In the mean time - BYB'ers: cut it out! Your greed karma will bite you in the a$% one day.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

MiniPoo, I am naturally a very exuberant, outgoing person and don't mind a good discussion! I know that sometimes it doesn't come across well online. I really WOULD be interested in a legitimate reason to create a new breed when millions of dogs are killed every year. It took me a long time to accept that reputable poodle breeders aren't the ones adding to the overpopulation problem because they produce only a few litters a year, and they actually WANT the puppy back if there is a problem. So I've come a loooooong way from not supporting breeders at all and am totally willing to hear why new breeds need to be created. 

Sorry if my high energy comes off as combative.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Critterluvr said she wanted a dog with hair that wasn't straight like a lab or curly like a poodle and that she got exactly what she wanted from a goldendoodle. She is happy with her choice. When I have asked around, that is the answer I get most often. I personally like the curly hair of the poodle, but we all like different things. There is no law saying they have to buy a poodle.

Since I am having a problem finding my own poodle, I say that leaves more pure poodles for those of us who want them.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think Critterluvr wanted a coat that was "shaggy" sort of? If you don't groom a poodle you get a shaggy coat. It is only well groomed dogs that are curly and fuzzy. Also Standard poodles have a coarse coat, more so than a GR. I hope his dogs coat continues to be as he wishes. Because I do know of a Groodle here (his name is Dougle the Groodle) he's a great character. His coat is like a matted spoo but it sheds a bit. Once every 6 months or so they shave him off (does he look a site for sore eyes). He has hip displasia and is only 5 y/o. His breeder will no longer breed. She has found that the hip problems of GRs, LABs and Spoos seem to aggregate, become much more common and occur at an earlier age. Maybe some lines are not like this but I fear that we will not see groodles and labradoodles in the further future. 

Eric.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

MiniPoo said:


> Critterluvr said she wanted a dog with hair that wasn't straight like a lab or curly like a poodle and that she got exactly what she wanted from a goldendoodle. She is happy with her choice. When I have asked around, that is the answer I get most often. I personally like the curly hair of the poodle, but we all like different things. There is no law saying they have to buy a poodle.
> 
> Since I am having a problem finding my own poodle, I say that leaves more pure poodles for those of us who want them.




I most definitely understand what you're saying. I just respectfully disagree that this is a good reason to mass produce a new breed of dog. We love our pets when we get them no matter where they come from and I don't think any poodle enthusiast wants a doodle owner to hate or resent their dog. 

But they are strongly marketed as the "best of both breeds", overpriced, undertested and like the fate of a lot of popular dog breeds...are in shelters. I'm sure doodles aren't the first dog fad, and they won't be the last. I love all dogs and as a lover of all dogs I don't want people who may not have the best intentions continuing to decide to become "breeders" so they can be part of the new dog fad.

It's really nice to have a forum where I can vent with people who share/have different insight on these opinions. Critter is not the doodle owner that poodle owners are upset about.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Critterluvr said:


> I really enjoy this forum, I find it very informative, everybody is very nice and supportive and I truly love Poodles.
> The one thing that is fairly consistent though is the constant "Doodle bashing".
> I understand where you guys are coming from as after all this IS a Poodle forum, but as a Doodle owner I feel I just have to stick up for them a little bit.
> Yes there are many, many byb's who are cashing in on this cross just to make a buck, and i find this just as maddening/upsetting as you guys. But it's not the dogs' fault and they are not all the unruly, overgrown, misproportioned, shedding three eyed monsters that you guys make them out to be. Lol.
> ...


A dog's coat either sheds or grows. If it grows you are going to have to maintain it, so where did you see an improvement over a poodle coat? How old is Millie?

Also, I don't see any "CONSTANT DOODLE BASHING" unless someone tries to defend the breeding of doodles (like you did). Your post was sure to bring up all the valid reasons why breeding doodles is offensive to poodles. Millie being a wonderful dog is not going to change anyone's opinion on doodle breeding nor is your defense of your "responsible" doodle breeder. I think that is an oxymoron, right up there with responsible pit bull breeder. 

So, that's the part of your post that sparked doodle discussion, not the fact that you have a wonderful dog that you love. That's all good 

pr


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

MiniPoo said:


> Critterluvr said she wanted a dog with hair that wasn't straight like a lab or curly like a poodle and that she got exactly what she wanted from a goldendoodle. She is happy with her choice. When I have asked around, that is the answer I get most often. I personally like the curly hair of the poodle, but we all like different things. There is no law saying they have to buy a poodle.
> 
> Since I am having a problem finding my own poodle, I say that leaves more pure poodles for those of us who want them.



You can find such a dog in the wavy PWD. The problem with THAT is, you won't pay less than $2500 for such a dog. :/ 

Some of the purebreds are way out of budgetary reach for some. I totally get that. 

Friend of mine has a labradoodle (¾ poodle). They love him but are disappointed he's so poodly LOL. Well... he IS 75% poodle.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm astonished at the prices people pay for doodles. Jazz's breeder also breeds Goldendoodles (I didn't know that when we bought Jazz), and has recently added Old English Sheepdogs (but not sheepadoodles...yet). She sells the doodles, most of them 75% poodle, for between $2000 and $3000, as much or more than for her purebred poodles. They go to families all over the country.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> I am not attracted to the looks of most doodles although I admit some of them can be cute. However, I am not attracted to the looks of a lot of purebreds like bulldogs and all short legged dogs. But other people created these breeds and do like them. Therefore, they were created, sometimes in the case of small dogs JUST to create a "look" that appealed to some.
> 
> There are many on PF who repeat over and over how stupid doodles are. So I do think we have expressed a dislike of doodles themselves and not just the doodle breeders.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same camp. If someone wants to breed healthy doodles, and they do all the genetic testing, and treat their dogs humanely, and take appropriate steps to ensure a good home for the puppies, and take the pup back if the owner can't keep it for any reason, and don't market deceptively- then I could care less what type of dog they produce. My problem with the practice is that there are too many doodle breeders who do it just to make money, and don't meet those standards. But it's hard to find a good breeder of a purebred poodle too. I've been looking at poodle breeders, and the amount of shady practices out there is very disturbing. 

I also don't think doodle crosses take anything away from the purebred poodle- a beautifully bred poodle speaks for itself. They don't need justification, and it doesn't matter what other breeds or crosses are out there. There is just no comparison to the beautiful fine body and chiseled muzzle of a well- bred poodle. Some people don't want that- and that's OK. All my life, whenever I have seen a beautiful poodle, they are just so awesome to me, and that's why I will eventually own one in this lifetime. 

There are a lot of doodles in shelters, but it's not like the number of shelter dogs has increased in recent years- it's actually decreasing, albeit slowly. So I think the doodles that wind up in shelters have just replaced the other impulse purchases from shady breeders. At the mall pet store, most of the puppies are some kind of crossbreed- 10 years ago, that wasn't so. I hardly ever see a purebred poodle there. A perfect example of people cashing in in the trend. 

IMO- It's really a bigger issue though, and if it isn't doodles- it will be some other breed that is the victim- just like the poodles were when they reached their height of popularity years ago. 

Irresponsible, inhumane breeding practices suck no matter what dog is produced from it. I think the decreased popularity of the poodle may actually increase the health of the breed in the long run because mass producing poodles may not be as lucrative as mass producing doodles, which may drive out some of the poodle puppy mills.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

JudyD said:


> I'm astonished at the prices people pay for doodles. Jazz's breeder also breeds Goldendoodles (I didn't know that when we bought Jazz), and has recently added Old English Sheepdogs (but not sheepadoodles...yet). She sells the doodles, most of them 75% poodle, for between $2000 and $3000, as much or more than for her purebred poodles. They go to families all over the country.


A pair of sheepadoodles seem to be on the grooming schedule as Beau, so I see them frequently. Let's just say if you think grooming a standard poodle is a big job, these guys are just a nightmare. Same for a lot of the golden- and labradoodles that come in. "This one is a 110 pounds of trouble," she said of the huge crazy-haired 'doodle on the table when I dropped Beau off last time. That dog was still on the table 3 hours later when I picked up Beau!


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Poodle runner - for one I absolutely did not start this post to defend Doodle breeders..... It bothers me just as much as it bothers you. And that's not limited to Doodle breeders either, it's the irresponsible breeding of any breed or cross just to make money. But there is nothing I can personally do to stop that so I don't dwell on it. (And as I mentioned I did not buy Millie from a irresponsible BYB, so am not supporting that)
Yes I have seen constant doodle bashing on this site and I just wanted people to know that there are nice doodles out here that have been responsibly bred and my Millie is one of them. I know that I started this thread amicably and resent the fact that you have turned it in to something else.
Millie is 2 and a half, her coat is now an adult coat and it is what it is. I love it, it's just what I wanted. Yes it grows but it's not curly, just lightly wavy and very soft. I groom her myself, just lightly scissor cutting it to maintain it at a shaggy length. She has a zippy little Poodle personality so I feel I have the best of both worlds. That is my right. 
I have seen many Poodles and while I love the breed I'm just not fond of the wiry coat......which is why I got a Doodle. They just seem like a softer version of the Poodle.
And yes I have seen many of the F1b Doodles who have a Poodle coat and totally agree, why not just get a Poodle? That's why I chose an F1.

I realize this is a Poodle forum and you guys love and support your breed....I'm not trying to change anybody's mind. Just saying....there is another side to the coin.

P.S. to Eric....I am not a "he"


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

JudyD said:


> I'm astonished at the prices people pay for doodles. Jazz's breeder also breeds Goldendoodles (I didn't know that when we bought Jazz), and has recently added Old English Sheepdogs (but not sheepadoodles...yet). She sells the doodles, most of them 75% poodle, for between $2000 and $3000, as much or more than for her purebred poodles. They go to families all over the country.


They created a market and the market responds to the demand. Unfortunate.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"P.S. to Eric....I am not a "he"

Thanks for the update. Good thread. Some good debate. Hope Millie remains well and continues to please.

Eric


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Critterluvr said:


> Poodle runner ...
> 
> I know that I started this thread amicably and resent the fact that you have turned it in to something else.


I don't understand this at all. Can't we disagree without resentment? I certainly don't resent anything _you_ posted. 

pr


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

You said that the purpose of my post was to change people's minds about doodle breeding. You also said I was trying to defend doodle breeding. It certainly was not my purpose and I know I made that clear. This is what I found offensive about your post.....
You certainly are entitled to your opinion and I respect that. Just don't put words in my mouth that I haven't said....thank you.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Critterluvr said:


> You said that the purpose of my post was to change people's minds about doodle breeding. You also said I was trying to defend doodle breeding. It certainly was not my purpose and I know I made that clear. This is what I found offensive about your post.....
> You certainly are entitled to your opinion and I respect that. Just don't put words in my mouth that I haven't said....thank you.


I know you are not supporting most doodle breeders, but wasn't the purpose of your post to point out that there are responsible doodle breeders who do health testing like the one you chose? So don't you support any responsible breeder, be it doodle or poodle? Sorry if I misunderstood your post. I am not intending my comments as a criticism.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Critterluvr said:


> You said that the purpose of my post was to change people's minds about doodle breeding. You also said I was trying to defend doodle breeding. It certainly was not my purpose and I know I made that clear. This is what I found offensive about your post.....
> You certainly are entitled to your opinion and I respect that. Just don't put words in my mouth that I haven't said....thank you.


uh, ok, you're welcome?

Respectfully, what WAS the purpose of your post? I'm sincerely asking that because it seems you could have left it just about Millie but you didn't (full well knowing that doodle breeding is a contentious topic here).

pr


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Critterluv, I'm glad your girl is perfect for you. I can understand why you feel doodles are bashed heavily on the forum. Not always outright, but even comments like "I hate when people think my poodle is a doodle!" can be taken offensively.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Well the post WAS meant to be about Millie....just to show you that some GD's can be nice little dogs, that's all, as I'm the happy owner of one.

Minipoo, yes the purpose of my post is to also show that I feel there are responsible Goldendoodle breeders out there. Although they may be few and far between. I just don't support the irresponsible ones is what I meant.....and that goes for crosses and purebreds of any breed.
And no I didn't take your post as criticism..... Not to worry.

Poodle runner, I think we're just misunderstanding each other - I guess we should just leave it at that.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hmmmm, I think I said that locket in a thread I started, but I also said "I have nothing against doodles, just proud of my standard poodle girl". Didn't mean to offend anyone or their pet, but maybe I did...


----------



## realrellim (Dec 12, 2014)

1. I love my current poodle puppy. We deliberately chose a poodle and are glad we did.

2. I loved, loved! my cockapoo that we brought home nearly 30 years ago, and I'd happily list all the ways in which he rocked, some of which had to do with his cocker spaniel side. And yes, his coat was considerably easier to maintain than my beautiful poodle puppy. He was an awesome dog, and it raises my hackles when people talk about how the only cockapoos they knew were nasty or unpleasant or whatever because it implies (whether or not the poster intends to!) that their opinion can be applied across the board. 

Life is complex. Dogs are complex. I'll echo the others who suggested we all try being nice.

Critterluvr--I'm glad you're loving Millie. That's the way it should be.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think that goes for any breed. I have heard people put down pugs, chihuahuas and jack russels on the forum. I have owned and loved all three. My Jack Russel was one of the best dogs I have ever known. But I don't take offense, it is a poodle forum, not everyone here is going to love all dogs.

I will say, it says right in the Forum Rules that this forum does not support fanciers/breeders of Doodles. Knowing this, participate at your own risk of being offended IMHO.


----------

